# Solved: Default page size in Microsoft Word 2007



## karexfp (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this might sound thick but can anyone tell me how to set up a default A4 page size in Word 2007. The default size is letter 8" x 11.5" (21.59cm x 29.54cm), which is the American standard size I think. I have to change it every time to A4 and have searched everywhere to change it but cant find it. Please help

Many thanks



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 53968 MB, Free - 11519 MB; D: Total - 19053 MB, Free - 18975 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0WJ771, , ..CN7082167V0030.
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security, Updated: No, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

You can open a blank document and then select the Page Layout tab from the ribbon. Click the arrow to the right of "Page Setup" to expand those options. Choose the Paper tab and change the Paper size to A4. On the bottom left, click the Default button. It will ask if you want these changes to affect all future documents. Click Yes and then click OK. You should get A4 pages on all new documents. Hope that helps.


----------



## karexfp (Apr 4, 2011)

Many thanks but I cannot find the deauly button at the bottom of the page. I have attached a screen shot of the bottom of my word application - perhaps it is somewhere else?


----------



## karexfp (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi WendyM 

Sorry I was being really thick and didnt read all your info straight away. Done the change and hit the default button as you said. All done now 

Many thanks


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Great, glad it worked. :up:


----------

